# What can and can't be vacuum sealed?



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't have one of these but I was wondering, for those that do, what can and cannot be vacuum sealed?
raw meat?
Raw egg?
BEER???


----------



## RalphS (Nov 3, 2011)

Good question, and I don't know. But, if you take a look at things at the grocery shelves, then I would start wtih that. If you think about it, there are thousands of things that can be sealed. Before I started prepping, I didn't know you could can meat like some do.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Like I said, you can vac seal things and they last a long time, sometimes even at room temperature. Coating your eggs in mineral oil or something like it will make them keep for nine months in a cool dry place. You can make brownies and seal them up for a long time, any sort of crackers, grains, spices, jerky, MEDICINE is another one, sometimes it's hard to get bigger items to seal right but in all vac sealers are way underrated.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Looks like I will put this on my birthday list, to get a vac sealer.


----------

